# suspension drop



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

anyway to lower these other than spring cut, which i can't bring myself to do on my minty ride. I was hopin some sort of coil could be modded a bit from an mk1 or something? anybody with any info let me know


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: suspension drop (corwine123)*

let some air out of tires


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

What car?


----------



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

haha oh yes its a quantum sorry about that.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Haahaa Which Quantum? snickering...........


----------



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

oh man, i'm full of lose in this thread. 84 TD fwd. 5 speed. snowflakes, 141,000 miles, oh yes and i almost forgot, its a wagon.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: suspension drop (corwine123)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...AX:IT
Of course those are for a syncro....


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: suspension drop (DubbinChris)*

Where in the same boat........ I have a 84 TD wagon as well and want to lower. 141,000







still brand new. Im pushing 300,000 with mine. -Jacob-


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

okok
Front springs are the same as the 4 cylinder motor'd Audi 4000/Coupe. There are "lower'd springs" out there in Europe.
Rear springs are different as it's a wagon & there wasn't a factory Audi 4000 wagon...... Sooooooooooo you will have to mock up some springs and have a go. 
You do the work, record it, take pictures and tell us


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

http://www.coilsprings.com/ avg cost is $180 a pair (roughly $360 a set plus shipping week lead time usually . They will do whatever spring rate lower higher etc.... 
-Jacob-

_Modified by JW-VW at 4:56 AM 4-14-2010_


_Modified by JW-VW at 4:56 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JW-VW)*

^^^ you think you can run these coils with factory struts without major issue?








what spring size and rate would be used to elminate fender gap to possibly .25-.5in of tuck? (87 Q wagon non-syc)


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWolfsburg* »_^^^ you think you can run these coils with factory struts without major issue?








what spring size and rate would be used to elminate fender gap to possibly .25-.5in of tuck? (87 Q wagon non-syc)

^^^?????


----------



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

they would probably blow the stocks pretty quick, from what i've been reading you can pu the boge turbo gas made for a audi 4000 on and should be good to go.


----------



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

oh yeah and i think im goin the easy route with caddy drop plates in the rear. we'll see if it works.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (corwine123)*

you need to do this. make sure the spring rates for the front are atleast 700lbs for the front, and 400lbs for the rear. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547090


----------



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok been doing a ton of reading. It seems like its possible that I could cut the front spring perches off, grind it smooth, and slide some generic spring sleeves/springs on. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...86607 

that is where i got that info. Think that would be safe with the weight just chillin on the tie rod arm. If so that would be easy as hell, just throw some sport rabbit struts on there after that and you're set. Also for the rear I'm thinking of just getting some raceland mk1 coilovers. I have heard of the cabby guys emailing them and getting just fronts for real cheap, so i figure it might be even cheaper to score a set of rears. Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (corwine123)*

I need to slam my Quantum Sedan


----------

